# RIP baby boy x



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

My Harvey loss his life 3 weeks ago, after a very brave battle on 3 legs for many years. I'm a very proud Mummy, he was so full of character! I will miss him tremendously.

I made a video tribute of his best bits (below)

Harvey's Party!! - YouTube


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of your Beautiful Boy Harvey.
Hope the Happy memories of him will make you smile again.
One Day you will meet up again I am sure.

R.I.P Harvey and have fun at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## NoSpecialFeaturesHere (Nov 23, 2008)

Heartbreaking. He was absolutely beautiful. I know how much it hurts, but I hope you can take some comfort from knowing that you gave him all the love and happiness in the world. I'm sure he loved you very much. My heart goes out to you. xx

Rest in peace, Harvey, handsome boy xx


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

So sorry to hear your sad loss. Enjoy Rainbow bridge Harvey.


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

That's a lovely tribute to him. Sorry you lost him and RIP Harvey. x


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks so much for all your kind words!
I'm sure he's running free now on 4 good legs!!!  x


----------



## LPC (Jul 22, 2012)

I am so sorry to read about the passing of Harvey. I offer you my heartfelt condolences. But your last post is so right - Harvey is having fun with four legs, restored to his former glory and full of joy and happiness. Despite the pain of your temporary separation, rejoice that he is no longer suffering. You will meet again, in due course. Be of good heart.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

I bet you will (miss Harvey) but what a star and what a lovely happy boy...so sorry for your loss, but you obviously gave him a fantastic life and he is the pcture of happiness. ((x))


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

rest in pece Harvey where the sun always shines ,x


----------



## 106animalsxxx (May 28, 2013)

I am so deeply sorry for your heart breaking loss. But just remember he is happy and in peace with no pain! :'(


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks so much for all your replies. It means a lot to have this support at this time xx


----------



## jonb (Nov 15, 2012)

run free on 4legs at the bridge Harvey


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

At this time one month ago, you had just breathed your last breath. Miss you every single day Harvey. Mummy loves you so much my gorgeous boy. (Don't cause too much havoc up there!!) xxxxxx


----------



## Silver Jill (Mar 22, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss of such a beautiful cat, Harvey. We have to try to look at how much we loved our fur babies, even though it breaks our hearts when they leave us. Take care my friend. SJ x


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

2 months ago today my darling boy ... Mummy misses you everyday Harvey :crying: ... You will always be my special boy ... Now you are my special guardian angel :001_wub: xx

This song is for you...

[youtube_browser]P7IbQyG9PL4[/youtube_browser]


----------

